# scrapped car



## ellie may (Nov 26, 2013)

I scrapped a car 10 years ago in uk. spanish registered and now have recieved a letter from DGT saying i have no ITV since 1999.. How do i tell them? I am worried i will get fined if i dont..


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

ellie may said:


> I scrapped a car 10 years ago in uk. spanish registered and now have recieved a letter from DGT saying i have no ITV since 1999.. How do i tell them? I am worried i will get fined if i dont..


Contact your gestor and get them to sort it out for you. If you scrapped a car in the UK, you would have to inform the DVLA. Spain will be no different.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Spains a joke!!! We scrapped a car last year here in Spain and have all the correct paperwork etc. The local council have put an embargo on our bank account now as they say we haven't paid the tax!! We went to the town hall to show them the paperwork only to be told...we have an embargo in place so you have to pay!!! They won't lift the embargo and say we should have informed them when the tax was due. We said you never sent us a bill, they said we don't send bills!!! Any suggestions????


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

> *cazzy*...We said you never sent us a bill, they said _we don't send bills_!!!


Just curious; how do you normally pay your car tax? 

Here in Granada province the bill comes in once a year from the same office and in the same format as the bi-annual 'rates' bill. These bills have a voluntary payment period of about two months... I just take them to my bank and pay them more or less as soon as they arrive...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> Just curious; how do you normally pay your car tax?
> 
> Here in Granada province the bill comes in once a year from the same office and in the same format as the bi-annual 'rates' bill. These bills have a voluntary payment period of about two months... I just take them to my bank and pay them more or less as soon as they arrive...


Same here.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

whitenoiz said:


> Just curious; how do you normally pay your car tax?
> 
> Here in Granada province the bill comes in once a year from the same office and in the same format as the bi-annual 'rates' bill. These bills have a voluntary payment period of about two months... I just take them to my bank and pay them more or less as soon as they arrive...


I don't get a bill for my car tax, my neighbours do, but I don't. I don't get a bill for my local rates either. They are all paid by direct debit and the Ayuntamiento are aware I don't receive a bill. Funnily enough, I get one for my iBI. I have gone to the local catastral office and they print off duplicates for me, but I have to wait 2 months after payment before I can have a duplicate


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a crazy mixed up country!


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

dvla aren't much better tbh


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

We never get bills here either. When we moved here first we were not aware there was a road tax and bought and used 2 cars for 2 or 3 years before finding out we should have been paying it. Came as a bit of a shock.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ellie may said:


> I scrapped a car 10 years ago in uk. spanish registered and now have recieved a letter from DGT saying i have no ITV since 1999.. How do i tell them? I am worried i will get fined if i dont..


You should have paperwork from the UK to prove that the car was scrapped so you need to present that to ?? DGT?? Ayuntamiento??
You probably will get fined because you should have notified the Spanish authorities ...


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

whitenoiz said:


> Just curious; how do you normally pay your car tax?
> 
> Here in Granada province the bill comes in once a year from the same office and in the same format as the bi-annual 'rates' bill. These bills have a voluntary payment period of about two months... I just take them to my bank and pay them more or less as soon as they arrive...


We normally pay by cash. The stupid woman from the town hall bangs on the door and demands we go and pay it. We dutifully go and pay it and get a receipt. We have produced all the receipts etc to prove this but they say they refunded it into our bank as it was paid into the wrong account. We have checked with our bank who say there has been nothing paid in. The whole thing is a complete nightmare, Even if it is sorted apparently as they have put an embargo on the bank account we have to pay it and try to claim it back. I guess it's stash the money under the bed time so they can't take it from the bank!!


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Cazzy said:


> We normally pay by cash. The stupid woman from the town hall bangs on the door and demands we go and pay it. We dutifully go and pay it and get a receipt. We have produced all the receipts etc to prove this but they say they refunded it into our bank as it was paid into the wrong account. We have checked with our bank who say there has been nothing paid in. The whole thing is a complete nightmare, Even if it is sorted apparently as they have put an embargo on the bank account we have to pay it and try to claim it back. I guess it's stash the money under the bed time so they can't take it from the bank!!




how did you pay this time then to get it into the wrong bank account?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

el pescador said:


> how did you pay this time then to get it into the wrong bank account?


They put into the wrong account as we paid in cash. I don't think they possess
a brain cell between them


----------

